# Editable autocomplete Combobox, Swing



## bigbuTT (3. Jul 2006)

Hallo,

kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit eine editable autocomplete Combobox in Swing zu bauen?
Eine fertige componente wäre auch recht...

bigbuTT


----------



## André Uhres (3. Jul 2006)

bigbuTT hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit eine editable autocomplete Combobox in Swing zu bauen?
> Eine fertige componente wäre auch recht..


Hier war schonmal ein Thread was in der Richtung.
Schau mal hier rein:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=27615&highlight=jcombobox


----------



## foobar (3. Jul 2006)

Jepp, guck dir mal Swingx an, da gibt es auch eine JCombobox mit autocomplete.
https://swingx.dev.java.net/


----------

